# معلومات عن البوليمر



## علاء محسن علي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ويطلق عليها ايضا اسم (اللدائن) وبالعاميه البلاستيك .. ويتم تصنيعها باستعمال المواد الاساسيه المذكوره اعلاه وعلى طول لما تشوف كلمه (بولي) قبل اسم اي منتج فهذا يعني انه بوليمر وله استعمال في حياتنا مثل :
البولي اثيلين : ويتم تصنيعه من الايثلين ويأتي بعده اشكال عالي الكثافه ومنخفض الكثافه ... عالي الكثافه مثل اللي نشوفه في علب الحليب البلاستيكيه او في علب ادوات الغسيل اوجوالين الماء والنفايات والى اخره من المنتجات التي نستعملها بشكل يومي .. منخفض الكثافه مثل اللي نشوفه في الاكياس البلاستيكيه الرقيقه مثل اكياس النفايات او الاكياس التي تستعملها البقالات لوضع الاغراض
البولي بروبلين : اقوى من البولي ايثلين ويستعمل في في السجاد وفي الاثاث وفي السيارات في الاجزاء الداخليه مثل الماده البلاستيكيه التي تغطي الطبلون او في السجاد الي يغطي ارضيات السياره 
البولي ستايرين : يتم صنعه بواسطه الستايرين ويستعمل في صنع العوازل في البيوت وايضا في تغطية الاجزاء الداخليه من الثلاجات وفي حافظات الأطعمه وايضا يستعمل في معظم الادوات المنزليه مثل المكيفات والمكانس الكهربائيه
يستعمل لصناعه الانابيب البلاستيكيه التي تستعمل في اعمال السباكه والتمديدات الكهربائيه داخل المنازل والانابيب بشكل عام ... ايضا ستائر الحمامات بولي فينيل كلورايد(pvc) :تصنع من هذه الماده وحتى يتم استعمالها في الجاكتات التي لاتتتبلل
البولي يوراثين : يستعمل في الاشياء الصلبه مثل اجسام القوارب والمجاديف واجنحه الطائرات 
ويستعمل في صناعة القوارير التي تشبه الزجاج والتي تستعملها شركات تعبئه المرطبات وغيرهم بولي ايثلين تيريفيليت (pet) :
البولي ايستر : وتستعمل في صناعه الاقمشه والمنسوجات وستائر النوافذ وتلبيس المقاعد والكنبات والى اخره ..


طبعا هذا مختصر بسيط لاستعمالاتها ولو قعدت اعدد الاستعمالات احتاج الى 100 صفحه لكن باختصار طالع للكمبيوتر اللي قدامك والطابعه التي تستعملها حتى الماوس والكيبورد الليتكتب عليه فهذه كلها مصنعه من المواد المذكوره اعلاه بشكل او اخر .. حتى صدامات السيارات والتلبسيه اللي على الدركسون والابواب البلاستيكيه والمواد الشبيهه بالمطاط وقبل عدة سنوات تم تصنيع مواد بلاستيكيه مقاومه للرصاص تستعمل في سيارات كبار المسئولين وايضا مواد مقاومه للصواريخ يتم بها تغطيه المدرعات والى غيره من الاستعمالات 

الكيماويات الوسيطه

هذه مواد يتم تصنيعها باستعمال مادتين او اكثر من المواد الاساسيه ولاتستعمل مباشرة من قبل المستهلك ولكن يتم استعمالها لتصنيع البوليمرات .. مثل:
ايثلين غلايكول (meg) يتم صنعها بمزج ماديتين اساسيتين هما الايثلين والامونيا وتستعمل الماده في تصنيع البوليستر التي بدروها يتم تصنيع الاقمشه منها 
:28:


----------



## محمودصفا (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الاعزاء برجا ء اى معلومة عن اضرار المواد الاتية
1-اضرار مادة ال Sodium Meta By Sulphate
2-اضرار مادة ال Methyle Acrylate
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ علاء والرجاء تعريفنا بالبوليمر الذي يستعمل في المواد الاصقه


----------



## غدير السواد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## علاء محسن علي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الصقر للمادة الاصقه :- البوليميرات مواد توجد في الطبيعة كالمطاط والحرير والسيللوز الذي هوجزء من جذوع النباتات ... صمغ الراتنج: يستعمل كمادة لاصقة النايلون: ويستعمل كواق من الرطوبة ...

وتصنع مواد لاصقة من اليوريا – فورمالدهيد ، ويتم التفاعل في هذه 

الحالة في وجود قلوي لتكوين الميثايلول يوريا ، ثم يضاف حمض لتكوين 

الراتينج ، ويعادل الحمض عند الوصول إلى حد التكاثف المناسب ، 

ويستعمل الراتينج في لصق طبقات الخشب في الخشب الرقائقي ، 

وفي صنع ألواح الفورمايكا وكمادة مضادة للتجعد في النسيج ..

وعند الضغط عند درجة حرارة عالية ، تتشكل روابط تصالبية وينتج تركيب 

شبكي ..

ويمكن أن تتفاعل ميثايلول يوريا مع بعض الكحولات مثل الكحول البيوتيلي 

لتكوين رابطة إيثيرية ... 

وقد استغلت هذه الإيثرات في صنع الطلاءات الفلورية ، وذلك بإذابة أحد 

الأصباغ الفلورية في المحلول الشرابي للراتينج الإيثيري ثم تسخينه 

بالحرارة حتى يتجمد ، ثم يسحق ويستخدم بعد ذلك في وسط مناسب

لصنع الطلاء أو في الطباعة الملونة ...

اتمنى قد اوصلت لك ما كنت تريده ....


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل علاء جزاك الله خير لاهتمامك بالموضوع وسوف اراجع ماكتبته وفي حاله الوصول الي نتيجه انشاء الله سوف ارسل اليك مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نونة بغدادية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي عالموضوع الشيق جزاك الله الف خيير


----------



## علاء محسن علي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر كل من مر على هذا الموضوع وانا في اتم الاستعداد للرد على اي سؤال كما اشكر بنت البغدادية على اهتمامها في الموضوع


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 أغسطس 2009)

امل اتلقاء الضوء على الارضيات الفينيل وكيفية تشكيلها ولصقها وشكرا


----------



## محمد ماضى مرعى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad_ok (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولكن اثار تساؤلي حول ان كان هناك نوع من البوليمرات ممكن ان تكون على شكل كرات صغيرة بحجم من30ميكرون الى 60 ميكرون وتكون قاسية وممكن اذا ضغطت على احدى الكرات تتفتت


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي علاء على هاد الموضوع يلي من زمان عم دور عليه 
يلي هوة صناعة الغراء الابيض وانا كتير محتاج الو يا ريت لو بتفيدني بكون ممنون الك 
السلام عليكم


----------



## محمود 79 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية اخ علاء


----------



## TITOTITO (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
هل يمكن ان يفيدنى احد فى كيفية قراءة ال datasheet الخاص بالدهانات ؟
حيث انى محاسب و لست كميائى و لكن لظروف عملى مضطر لقراءة ال datasheet
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ريم الصراف (8 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر معلومات قيمه


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (8 فبراير 2010)

عرض سلس مشكور علي الجهد


----------



## najah_100 (10 فبراير 2010)

merci


----------



## الشربيني المهندس (7 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع يستحق الشكر والمتابعة خصوصا مع استخدام اللدائن كبديل لعمليات اللحام أو اللحــــــــــــام علي البــــــــــارد ونغطية الأماكن المتآكلة ومقاومة النحر والبري وغيرها


----------



## steelbars77 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ابراهيم احمد حداد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابواحمد2011 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قطب على (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو التكرم بافادتى ب ايميلات شركات الطرق بالسعودية


----------



## ياسر بركة (11 يناير 2011)

شكرأ جزيلا


----------



## heach (21 يناير 2011)

good


----------



## mohamed ramadan84 (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخ علاء على هذا الموضوع الهام 
واحنا عندنا خطوط جديده فى الشركة مصنعه من البولى ايثيلين فهى مرنه وقويه ورخيصه
بس المشكله اللى خايف منها لو حصل تسريب أرى ان ماكينة اللحام الخاصه بها ثقيله وصعب تواجدها فى أى مكان


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على معلومات 

تحياتى لك


----------



## صالح سعيدان (10 فبراير 2012)

جوزيت خيراً اخي على المعلومات


----------

